# training snakes?



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

ther's bound to be loads of threads about this, 
but jsut wanted the names of some training snakes, ideally ones that dont get too large!

thanks: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

"there are no snakes with training wheels"

quoted from viperman, probably the best DWA keeper i know of....

dont think many of them are user friendly LOL


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Venomous, or just snakes in general?..... how about FWC?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Flying snakes, caspian whip snakes, Racers (almost all of them), also look out for aggressive asian rats like taiwans/rads. every time it kicks your arse.... write the date and time it happened.... 365 days later look back through everything you've written with a beer in hand and celebrate being alive. because if they were hots.... you probably wouldn't be.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Flying snakes, caspian whip snakes, Racers (almost all of them), also look out for aggressive asian rats like taiwans/rads. every time it kicks your arse.... write the date and time it happened.... 365 days later look back through everything you've written with a beer in hand and celebrate being alive. because if they were hots.... you probably wouldn't be.


:lol2: I like it


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Flying snakes, caspian whip snakes, Racers (almost all of them), also look out for aggressive asian rats like taiwans/rads. every time it kicks your arse.... write the date and time it happened.... 365 days later look back through everything you've written with a beer in hand and celebrate being alive. because if they were hots.... you probably wouldn't be.


Yep, i like your style : victory:


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Venomous, or just snakes in general?..... how about FWC?


Nothing venemous, well not dangerously so to DWA, wouldnt mind rear fanged low potency, basically snakes that are very aggressive and require skill to handle, but not especially dangerous

:lol2: good way of looking at it! good suggestions too, thanks!: victory:


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

also, this is gonna sound really stupid, but what does 'hot' actually mean


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hot is just a term used for snakes that are venomous, although alot of rear fanged snakes are not referred to as hot


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

ah cool:no1: I thought so, i just wondered if it was a crazy abreviation I hadnt heard of!

I guess a boomslang is an exception of that:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hot comes from the American phrase i belive, meaning like Hot and Loaded...


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

:lol2: that would make sense, sounds american


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

boomslang40 said:


> :lol2: that would make sense, sounds american


lol, .... to get to the point, i would try your hand to a wide varity (sp) of snakes, likes Aggro Corns... Coachwhips, racers, even big boas and pythons... then when you feel comfortable, why not try moving on to Rear Fanged?....like Hognoses, Falsies?.... 

Hope this helps a lil 

Dec


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah I've got hoggies atm, a psycho hoggie at that, and I've had a fair bit of handling, volunteered for two years at a sanctuary with dozens of boas, burmese up to 16 foot, most commonly kept colubrids, pituophis, anacondas, and some pretty nasty snakes. but feel I'd like to see if I can get into a routine now where I can guarentee safe handling etc, maybe getting a snake and whenever it needs to be handled, using tubes on it etc and test myself over a long period of time:whistling2:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Flying snakes, caspian whip snakes, Racers (almost all of them), also look out for aggressive asian rats like taiwans/rads. every time it kicks your arse.... write the date and time it happened.... 365 days later look back through everything you've written with a beer in hand and celebrate being alive. because if they were hots.... you probably wouldn't be.


HI all,

I would rather play with a rattle snake, than my radiated ratsnake named son of satan.

The above are sensible words, I think the problem with the UK we are not geared up for venomous snakes eg like the states.

Doctors arn't used to emergency situations and beign told by knowledgeable herpers what to do, does not go down very well.

What also bothers me is the availability of the antivenom and how long it takes to get it, what would happen if you were bitten by a rarer snake and they had no antivenom it would have to come from europe or further afield I belive time is of the upmost importance to administer the antivenom.

I would like a DWA at some time the snakes don't put me off they fascinate me what scares me is what would happen in this country if you were bitten I don't think I would have a 100% faith in the NHS.

Can a DWA keeper put my mind at rest???.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

As has been said there are no 'training' hots. Though as you have said you can use other snakes to do training with the equipment. Fast snakes like racers and asian rats will give an idea of the skills needed for some elapids, bloods will give an idea for things like big rattlers and gabbys. Nothing is a substitute but at least with similar types of snakes you can get a feel for the hooks and try out handling techniques first. Then you just need to find a mentor so you can see how various hots react and try out your skills with a degree of safety.
The more proficient you are with the tools the better it is going to be when you do move to hots.

One word of warning, though you may already know this.

Leave the boomslang till you have experience with a fair few other hots first, rear fanged it may be but it is one of the most deadly hots there is. Docile most of the time but very very fast when wound up, plus one quick tag equals one death, if you ever get bit by one the it's off to the hospital for blood tests, you cannot wait to see if you have any venom reactions. A lot of the other hots people can tell pretty much straight away if they have been tagged, slangs are different. Even a dry bite means a day spent in hospital having blood tests.

Mike


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Axolotl ? Was selling a pr of white lipped pythons now the female is supposed to be quite angry with the world in my view anything on them lines is a good training snake and then if ya get a tag it won't ruin your week You will see it in classifieds if you look..........

Found it
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/111691-1-1-golden-white-lipped.html


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slither61 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I would rather play with a rattle snake, than my radiated ratsnake named son of satan.
> 
> ...


The states is just as bad if not worse.


----------

